# What are you listening to?



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 23, 2009)

Not sure if this should go here or not....

But post what song you are listening to at this moment! 

I'll go first: 

You're Gonna Go Far Kid - The Offspring 



Emily


----------



## Numbat (Jul 8, 2009)

You Found Me- The Fray


----------



## cheryl (Jul 8, 2009)

At this moment...i'm listning to TV...there's a comercial for Coles supermarket lol


----------



## ani-lover (Jul 28, 2009)

live your life - t.i. ft rhianna


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 28, 2009)

I am listening to my husband and the dog snoring!!!!! UGH


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 28, 2009)

Listening to Steve Wilko's show.


----------



## LionsRawr (Jul 28, 2009)

Fool- Cat Power


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 28, 2009)

Listening to TV-- George Lopez show


----------



## ani-lover (Jul 29, 2009)

KT Tunstall Black horse and a cherry tree : )


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 29, 2009)

Florence and the Machine- Can't remember what the song's called though! 

Used to hate it but now it's grown on me quite a bit!


----------



## LionsRawr (Jul 30, 2009)

Dude (Looks Like A Lady)- Aerosmith


----------



## Kel4mum (Aug 3, 2009)

The only thing I'm listening to right now is my kids arguing.....lol

Was trying to listen the best band of all time.....KEANE!!!!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 3, 2009)

*Kel4mum wrote: *


> The only thing I'm listening to right now is my kids arguing.....lol
> 
> Was trying to listen the best band of all time.....KEANE!!!!


I love Keane!! 

I've seen them live twice- at Glastonbury festival in 2005, and then another smaller gig in 2006. Both times AWESOME! 


I'm listening to Eastenders. Don't know why we watch it anymore, it's got so dull.... :expressionless


----------



## Becca (Aug 12, 2009)

Farewell my Summer love - Michael Jackson


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 12, 2009)

Tamar Kaprelian- New Day. 

This is going to sound really sad, but it's played in the Hills as Lauren leaves, and I sort of liked it then, but I downloaded it the other day and I LOVE IT! I promise I'm not a Hills geek, I just like the odd song, and download them.... :blushan:


----------



## Kel4mum (Aug 12, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *Kel4mum wrote: *
> 
> 
> > The only thing I'm listening to right now is my kids arguing.....lol
> ...



I'm so sorry I've just spotted this.

I've seen Keane twice so far this year, once at the O2, and then at the SBE, for the 50th Anniversary of Island records. Just thinking about that gig makes my heart race. I managed to get to the barrier and Tom jumped into the crowd right on top of me and......I TOUCHED HIS BUM!!!!!

I am on their forum and have made some boardie friends that I talk to whilst waiting in the queue at their gigs (usually have to wait 10-12 hours).

Best band in the world.


----------



## mardigraskisses (Aug 20, 2009)

I've been watching an NCIS marathon for like... twelve hours. So that's what I'm listening to.


----------



## Saudade (Aug 20, 2009)

Hope Rides Alone - The Protomen


----------



## Becca (Aug 21, 2009)

Heal The World - Michael Jackson


----------



## Becca (Aug 23, 2009)

Who is it - Michael Jackson


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 6, 2009)

Over You - Honor Society


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 7, 2009)

"Jack was Ev'ry Inch a Sailor"-my brain


----------



## Becca (Sep 7, 2009)

Xscape - Michael Jackson & Eddie Murphy


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Oct 3, 2009)

These Days - Rascal Flatts


----------



## irishlops (Oct 4, 2009)

Coldplay
a message


----------



## Becca (Oct 4, 2009)

Dirty Diana - Mj x


----------



## irishbunny (Oct 4, 2009)

3(one, two, three)- Britney Spears


----------



## Becca (Oct 4, 2009)

Bad - live in yokohoma 1987 - mj


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 23, 2009)

Memory - Sam Paros


----------



## missyscove (Dec 7, 2009)

Winter Wonderland - Louis Armstrong


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 7, 2009)

Little Christmas Tree- Michael Jackson


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 11, 2009)

OÃ­che Chiuin- Enya


----------



## cheryl (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm listening to Helmutt Lotti


----------



## pamnock (Jan 1, 2010)

Hawthorne Heights - My Heart Is In Ohio 

I have a lot of their music on my ipod


----------



## nicolevins (Jan 2, 2010)

Justin Bieber - One Less Lonely Girl


----------



## FallingStar (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm listening to my dogs barking at something outside, and my sister yelling at them to be quite because she's on the phone. :rofl:

I think it's time for some music!


----------



## Jessyka (Feb 22, 2010)

Lady Gaga! <3


----------

